# 5 Star driver.



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I just hit perfect 5 stars for the second time in my career. You’d think Lyft would offer me a job or something.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Dear Leo1983 we appreciate your application for Lyft employee. Unfortunately at this time we will not be able to offer employment opportunities at this time. Lyft must maintain its superior standards for all official Lyft employees. Please note you are welcome to apply again next year after meeting our two requirements.

(1) A overall perfect 5.0 driver rating.

(2) At least 6 months of 100% acceptance of all offered request.

Once again thank you for your interest in a career with Lyft. On the bright side you still qualify for partner status and may continue to help our community of beloved riders by subsidizing your time and vehicle for the cause.

Thank you, sincerely LYFT.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I just hit perfect 5 stars for the second time in my career. You'd think Lyft would offer me a job or something.


See if you can do that with a 100% acceptance rate


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> See if you can do that with a 100% acceptance rate


Lol give me atleast 150% more on every ride and I'll have 100% till then it's slim pickings


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lolol I love this post.

I had a talk with a Lyft retention specialist last month, asking me why I'm dissatisfied. I asked him why is it that the more rides I do, the harder Lyft makes it to get the PDB? "Congrats, you are a hard worker, and we love you. Now here is your quarterly pay cut. Keep up the good work!!!!!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> See if you can do that with a 100% acceptance rate


Easily done. Just drive only early morning airport runs...literally the only people requesting rides at 4-5 in the morning (where I drive) are airport commuters.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I just hit perfect 5 stars for the second time in my career. You'd think Lyft would offer me a job or something.


16% acceptance rate and you want a pat on the back .......


----------

